# 32mm P Clip



## Soltydog (17 Mar 2009)

Was wondering if anyone had a couple of spare 32mm P clips. Can't get any locally & only sold in packs of 10 on fleabay 
TIA

something like these


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2009)

Oh thank Christ for that. I though it was some kind of ammunition clip for your Uzi you were after. No i haven't, sorry.


----------



## longers (17 Mar 2009)

Have you tried this place? I think they sell them individually.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Mar 2009)

longers said:


> Have you tried this place? I think they sell them individually.



Cheers, but with postage its £5 for 2


----------



## longers (17 Mar 2009)

Maybe not such a good deal then  

I'm going to my LBS on thurs, I can pick a couple up and stick them in the post on friday if you like.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Mar 2009)

If your LBS has them, that would be great. If not, I've got a couple of hours in York on Friday, so i'll have a gander round there. Cheers


----------



## jayce (17 Mar 2009)

I use them in work but im on hols for another week


----------



## Soltydog (21 Mar 2009)

All sorted now cheers. Passed a CEF on way to my parents & called in £2odd for 2, hopefully they'll be ok for what i had in mind


----------

